

Smear Campaign Ramps Up Against Protect IP Opponents - d0ne
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110705/02174514963/smear-campaign-ramps-up-against-those-who-believe-free-speech-is-more-important-than-hollywoods-obsolete-business-model.shtml

======
danssig
I wonder how far we can go with placing all value on the short term _at the
expense of_ long term. I hesitate to make any predictions because I would have
expected to see serious fallout before now. Looks like people like Mr. DuPuis
want to find out though.

